# Challenger breaker replacements



## Troy67 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a challenger panel in my condo. My HOA did an inspection on all of the units and recommended changing out the breakers as they stated are very old. 

I don't really have the funds to change out the panel but are these breakers compatible with another breaker type. I was looking on eBay for challenger breakers and they seem to be costly. 

What options do I have without breaking the bank?


----------



## Troy67 (Mar 28, 2015)

Troy67 said:


> I have a challenger panel in my condo. My HOA did an inspection on all of the units and recommended changing out the breakers as they stated are very old.
> 
> I don't really have the funds to change out the panel but are these breakers compatible with another breaker type. I was looking on eBay for challenger breakers and they seem to be costly.
> 
> What options do I have without breaking the bank?


Another Pic


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Just did some research and found that "Cutler-Hammer BR breakers are fine for use in the Challenger panel". I do not know myself as I have not tried it.

I found the challenger breakers on http://www.homedepot.com and the price seems in line with other brands.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you having trouble?

How old is very old?

What is the compelling reason to change?


----------



## lance80 (Jan 22, 2015)

Unless you have an actual issue causing you problems, I wouldn't bother replacing the breakers in that panel. 

That looks like a challenger panel from the 80's, there was nothing particularly good or bad about them that would warrant replacement like an FPE or Zinsco. The incoming lugs look clean, and I don't see any obvious issues jumping out at me that scream problem. Technically that Siemens breaker is not listed for use in that panel but in reality they work just fine. 

Like I said, I wouldn't mess with it unless you are having issues. If you do want to change them out BR breakers should work just fine for you, don't bother with the actual Challenger named ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

Troy67 said:


> I have a challenger panel in my condo. My HOA did an inspection on all of the units and recommended changing out the breakers as they stated are very old.
> 
> I don't really have the funds to change out the panel but are these breakers compatible with another breaker type. I was looking on eBay for challenger breakers and they seem to be costly.
> 
> What options do I have without breaking the bank?



*Go to Home Depot. Eaton makes replacement circuit breakers for Challenger and Home Depot has them cheaper than I can get them at the supply house. They are twin breakers.

If those are the circuit breaker types with the buss connection hook on the side, then I suggest changing them all. I have been servicing several condo complexes built by the same company and they all have those hook type breakers. They seem to fail at a very high rate. Have you noticed any lights flickering or going off and then coming back on?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Troy67 said:


> I have a challenger panel in my condo. My HOA did an inspection on all of the units and recommended changing out the breakers as they stated are very old.


This is freakin' IDIOTIC!!
A) They are NOT that old. 
B) What is their justification for making/asking people to spend money unnecessarily???

I would NOT do a thing!

The replacements are Cutler-Hammer BR Series.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Troy67 said:


> I have a challenger panel in my condo. *My HOA did an inspection on all of the units and recommended changing out the breakers as they stated are very old*.
> 
> I don't really have the funds to change out the panel but are these breakers compatible with another breaker type. I was looking on eBay for challenger breakers and they seem to be costly.
> 
> What options do I have without breaking the bank?


First thing I would do is call up the HOA and ask "are you an electrician, would you happen to have evidence supporting your claim?"

If I were you I would not touch anything other than the Siemens breaker as mentioned since its not listed for the panel. Those breaker are not old btw, they look to be around 20-30 years old in a panel that looks to be in mint condition with absolutely no signs of corrosion.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Eaton makes replacement circuit breakers for Challenger and Home Depot has them cheaper than I can get them at the supply house. They are twin breakers.


I think you are talking about the Challenger side clip (Crouse Hinds style) breakers at HD.
Challenger also produced BR style breakers and panels. The replacement is a Cutler Hammer BR series. 
The OP's panel appears to be the BR style.


----------



## sparky48 (Dec 24, 2014)

If those breakers are not tripping on a consistent basis I see NO need to replace them. Of course they're going to be expensive, some are tandem breakers. There's no code that says you have to replace a breaker because it's old.


----------



## Troy67 (Mar 28, 2015)

All,

First off thank you all for the very informative replies. Wish I found this forum many years ago as it has so much useful information. 

I spoke with the property manager this morniing and informed him I had some experts look at it (you guys) lol, and the panel appeared fine. 

He them informed me it wasn't mandatory but only a recommendation. Also the letter that got sent out had a person listed who would could change out the breakers for a discounted rate, I called him just to see what he had to say. 

He basically tried a long sales pitch and gave me a price off $400 and said the bus bar may need to be changed as it was common. He said it would cost $650 if it needed a new bus bar. This guy is proberbly a friend of the PM

Again thanks again for all your help. I'm going to leave as it is. This is my rental property and I dont really want to put wasted money into it.

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Troy67 said:


> All,
> 
> First off thank you all for the very informative replies. Wish I found this forum many years ago as it has so much useful information.
> 
> ...


So, it's a racket. I'd turn them in to whatever consumer affairs dept you have there. That's BS and gives legit electricians a bad name. 

Total scam. I'd accuse your HOA of being duplicitous and have them rescind the letter.

I'd ask how much the HOA or properly manager receives as a referral fee for each resident that buys into that bullsh*t


----------



## sparky48 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been in the electrical trade for 44 years and boy I sure missed the racket these two are in. :laughing: pretty good scam if you can pull it off. You're doing the correct thing. Put the cover back on that panel and leave it business as usual. As mentioned I think I would report it to city authorities. They may be interested in doing an investigation.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd go even further and request why such an inspection was done. Who authorized it? Request a copy of the inspection report for your condo and it better be signed by the person who inspected it and there should be a recommendation that's apart of it or attached.
I'd have a field day with it. 
I hate flagrant taking advantage of people that don't know better. Just like those who prey on senior citizens. Should be incarcerated for a very long time. I'm being nice. How I really feel is not acceptable to post.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Troy67 said:


> All,
> 
> First off thank you all for the very informative replies. Wish I found this forum many years ago as it has so much useful information.
> 
> ...


 
First buss bars do not need to be changed in a mint condition panel, second Challenger replacement parts are difficult, expensive if not impossible to obtain. He would have to take the buss bar out of a new panel which will not fit (mount) correctly constituting a code violation. Unless he is using an expensive CH-CH retrofit kit. In both cases he is better of changing the whole panel. 

So with that said he is a scammer.


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with the other posters. I'm calling BS on this one. Someone's brother is an electrician and needs some words!


----------

